# Corsair H110i wird nicht von iCUE erkannt.



## marvan2007 (13. Oktober 2018)

Moin zusammen,

Ich musste mein Board wechseln und habe mir das Asus Maximus IX Apex zugelegt. Nachdem alles soweit wieder lief fiel mir auf, dass die Corsair Software die H110i nicht erkennt. Angeschlossen habe ich sie via SATA Strom und den 3-Pin an den CPU Header des Boards. Ich habe auch sämtliche USB Anschlüsse des Boards durchprobiert....nichts wird erkannt. In CorsairLink wird sie ebenfalls nicht angezeigt. Sie wurde mir allerdings kurz nach der Boardinstallation kurz angezeigt und dann habe ich WIN10 neu aufspielen müssen und seit dem ist Funkstille in iCUE. Hat jemand einen Tipp?

Danke vorweg.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (14. Oktober 2018)

Ich meine, DU steuerst elementare Kühlung über eine Windows Software ? Ich habe eine H100 mit zwei Silent Wings 2. Ich kann das im Bios doch alles steuern und ich habe nur ein ASRock Z77 Extreme 4. 

Wenn Du es drauf hast, nimmst Du Abstand von Windows basierten Mickey Mouse Tools. Lässt sich alles im BIOS einwandfrei einstellen.  Plattformunabhängig.

Kannst Du bitte mal ein paar Shots von den BIOS Settings posten ? Nicht mit dem Handy vom Bildschirm, aus dem BIOS heraus....


----------



## marvan2007 (14. Oktober 2018)

Hi, das Problem ist, die Kühlung wird nirgends angezeigt. Das war mal anders und ich mache mir Sorgen, dass da irgendwas im argen liegt. Bei Prime95 erreicht die CPU eine Temp. von max. 82 Grad. Das scheint also okay zu sein. Ich poste nachher mal das BIOS.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (25. Oktober 2018)

Steuer doch die FANs vom BIOS aus. Ich habe meine beiden Silent Wings 2 PWM Lüfter für den Radiator am MB angeschlossen, CPU FAN 1+2. Ne stockschwule Software brauche ich nicht. Unabhängig vom Betriebssystem steuert das BIOS die Silent Wings. Erst über 65 Grad Celsius gehen die über ihre knappen 800 u/min. Das kommt aber nie vor, weil die heissesten inneren Kerne beim Primen maximal 55 Grad Celsius erreichen.


----------



## doncamill (25. Oktober 2018)

Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Steuer doch die FANs vom BIOS aus. Ich habe meine beiden Silent Wings 2 PWM Lüfter für den Radiator am MB angeschlossen, CPU FAN 1+2. Ne stockschwule Software brauche ich nicht. Unabhängig vom Betriebssystem steuert das BIOS die Silent Wings. Erst über 65 Grad Celsius gehen die über ihre knappen 800 u/min. Das kommt aber nie vor, weil die heissesten inneren Kerne beim Primen maximal 55 Grad Celsius erreichen.



Wenn ich mich hier mal kurz einklinken dürft
Habe das selbe Board und den PWM Hub von meinem Case an CPU-FAN2 da ist aber nix mit einstellen Laufen immer auf voller Leistung.
Kannst du mir das evtl. kurz genauer erklären.


----------



## the.hai (25. Oktober 2018)

Die USB treiber sind aber alle richtig installiert? Es kann ja nur an der USB verbindung von Pumpe und Board liegen.


----------



## the.hai (25. Oktober 2018)

doncamill schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich hier mal kurz einklinken dürft
> Habe das selbe Board und den PWM Hub von meinem Case an CPU-FAN2 da ist aber nix mit einstellen Laufen immer auf voller Leistung.
> Kannst du mir das evtl. kurz genauer erklären.



Im Bios gibt es eine einstellbare Lüftersteuerung, aber meist auch über Boardsoftware im Windows auch. Bei Gigabyte heisst das z.B. SmartFan.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (25. Oktober 2018)

Kein Ding doncamill. Stecke einen FAT16 formatierten Stick in den Rechner, geh ins BIOS und drücke auf jeder Seite Druck Taste. Die ganzen Shots postest Du hier und ich sage Dir dann auf welchem Bild im BIOS man die FANs einstellt.
Du musst da son bischen mitarbeiten  ich habe gerade kein Bock dazu, das zu machen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Oktober 2018)

marvan2007 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Ich musste mein Board wechseln und habe mir das Asus Maximus IX Apex zugelegt. Nachdem alles soweit wieder lief fiel mir auf, dass die Corsair Software die H110i nicht erkennt. Angeschlossen habe ich sie via SATA Strom und den 3-Pin an den CPU Header des Boards. Ich habe auch sämtliche USB Anschlüsse des Boards durchprobiert....nichts wird erkannt. In CorsairLink wird sie ebenfalls nicht angezeigt. Sie wurde mir allerdings kurz nach der Boardinstallation kurz angezeigt und dann habe ich WIN10 neu aufspielen müssen und seit dem ist Funkstille in iCUE. Hat jemand einen Tipp?
> 
> Danke vorweg.



Gucke mal in die Systemsteuerung. Bei mir hatte Windows 10 den Treiber für die USB-Steuerung deaktiviert.


----------



## TK222 (14. März 2019)

Hallo,
ich hatte vor 10 min genau das selbe Problem und dachte mir ich melde mich schnell an und erzähle die Lösung die bei mir funktioniert hat. Einfach iCue deinstallieren (funktioniert auch wenn man die persönlichen Einstellungen nicht löscht) und neu installieren. Meine aio h80iv2 wurde wieder erkannt. Hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen.
Hier gibts noch den iCue download auf der offiziellen Seite:
CORSAIR Downloads | CORSAIR iCUE Software

Tobi


----------

